# 110 gr. bullets in a 30/06



## ambush80

Anybody ever load 110 gr. bullets in a 30/06 and have you ever killed a deer with them?  Or, whats the biggest thing you've killed with them?


----------



## burkecountydeer

I wouldnt deer hunt with them . To little grain for a 30-06 imo .


----------



## let-em grow

It will monkey flip a deer.If you put it threw the boiler room a 55 grain 223 will do the job. Its all about shot placement.velocity kills


----------



## ambush80

let-em grow said:


> It will monkey flip a deer.If you put it threw the boiler room a 55 grain 223 will do the job. Its all about shot placement.velocity kills



What about fragmentation and meat damage?  have you ever done it or know someone who has?


----------



## let-em grow

Im not sure what you are asking if you shoot hollow points or balistic tips the bullet explodes on impact its deadly usually no exit hole that could be bad for blood trail if you make a poor shot.About meatt damege i have killed deer with 90 grain 270  55 grain 223 no problem with meat damege shoulder shoot em.and you my find a piece of the bullet down at there testicles but ive never seen it damege the meat in any other place but where the bullet hit.


----------



## Hogtown

The twist of the average 30-06 is for bullets in the 150 to 180 grain range. I would be surprised if your rifle will shoot 110 grains very well. If you want to 100 grain bullets I suggest you use something in the 6 mm to .25 range.


----------



## whitworth

*On the range*

never used anything lower than a 125 gr, bullet, in a 30/06.  Good accuracy.  Used higher weights for hunting. 

Hunting is enough of a handicap without using the wrong bullets, or the less effective bullet.


----------



## Toxic

.243 factory loads are 100 gr. don't think the 30-06 would be any good with that low of a round, just saying


----------



## Gaswamp

Have used 125 grain in 30-06 with success.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Stick with the 150 grain for deer, they are built to do the required job.

http://www.remington.com/products/a...istics_results.aspx?data=R30061*R30062*R3006B


----------



## WTM45

ambush80,

It depends more upon the construction of the chosen bullet as to how it will perform at a specific velocity range.  For a 110g, you should have a 1:10 or slower twist rate for stabilization (a 1:9 will work too) and the chosen powder needs to be a little faster burning than typical powders used on 150g or heavier pills.

Stick with loading manual recommendations, use a well constructed bullet like a cup and core design softpoint (no hollowpoints) and keep velocities reasonable and you will have a low recoiling load that will work well on deer sized game inside 200y.

Most of the 110g pills you find are designed for the .30 Carbine velocity window.
Push it much faster than that and you can have issues with failures.


----------



## markland

Loaded up some speer 110 gr bullets in reduced loads for my wife to shoot in a 308 at about 2400fps and although they did not kick very much, they were not reliable on penetration and accuracy was average.  At full loads I would definitely not recommend them due to fragmentation.  Much better bullet is the Nosler 125gr BT, have killed a bunch of deer with them on doe control hunts pushing them around 3000-3100fps and they do a number on deer, normally drop them right there, but would not consider it a great bullet for big bodied deer unless shot placement is perfect, as in no angles, broadside-chest shots only,no heavy bone impacts.  Mark


----------



## bighonkinjeep

I have loaded 110 and 125 gr bullets for the -06. Loaded them for varmints but they pattern like a shotgun in my 1-10 twist barrel instead of grouping like a rifle. same results with factory coreloct 125s(shot em up just to get the brass).  165s group well and put meat in the freezer. If you want to shoot a 110gr bullet use a 110gr accubond in a 25-06.(awesome deer slayer) Heavier bullets in a 30-06 will generally be more accurate, stabilize better and stay supersonic longer anyway. They don't care how fast you miss em. 
Good luck


----------



## ambush80

excellent info.  thank you all.


----------



## Horns

We used to shoot factory 110 grains in a .30/06. They were nasty! Blow a hole the size of a cat in a deer.


----------



## hunter44a

Did that in a 300 mag. Wasn't too pleased with performance. I like a 165 gr BTSP


----------



## carabrook

Tried loading in that range some years ago for fun shooting groundhogs where I lived we had lots of them. Used an otherwise tack driving model 670A winchester 30-06. I was not at all pleased with the accuracy and I tried several different powders to stabilize them. IMO I would not use them for deer for two reasons, accuracy and impact. Like some others said shot placement is the key, I shoot 180's and put on the boiler plate of a deer broadside they leave a clean hole through, no loss of meat and a quickly dead deer, unless you like to eat heart I don't lose meat with them. JMO


----------



## Lead Poison

I would never even consider shooting a deer with a 110 grain 30-06 bullet. 

Yes, it may kill a deer, but there are FAR BETTER bullet weights to use.

If you're shooting a 30-06, use 150, 165, 180 or even a 200 grain bullet if you wish, but forget the 110 grain bullets. The 110 grain bullets are not a reasonable choice.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Try the 150 gr. Winchester Silver Tips {silver box} ( not power point) Wal-mart have them for $24 a box of 20. Not cheap, but a great bullet. Very accurate and deadly. You need to be careful of shot placement if you don't want to ruin a lot of meat. 

I used to reload them, but when I ran out of the projectiles Winchester stopped selling them. I should have bought 500 instead of 100.

They are also sold in 30-30 and I think .308.

They are a devastating bullet. They act like a huge hollow point with plenty of penetration. Take note of the size of the soft silver tip.  

"Aim small miss small",  

gt40


----------



## sewer hog

let-em grow said:


> It will monkey flip a deer.If you put it threw the boiler room a 55 grain 223 will do the job. Its all about shot placement.velocity kills



What a joke,do some research!


----------



## ambush80

I actually load 59 compressed grs. of IMR-4350 and top it off with a 180 gr. Barnes -X.  My rifle spits them with furious anger and great accuracy.  It was hypothetical question, but I'm glad to know the answer. Thanks again


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Might give some a try if I ever get a bolt gun in 06....

Worked up a good load for my auto rifle using 180 gr Rem 180
RNSP and i have just stuck with it...

Would be kinda interesting to see how they would work on a
yote or even deer...


----------



## miles58

I have some 130 TTSXs that shoot dead accurate in my '06.  I get < 1 inch groups and 3200 fps.  Therer's nothing on this continent that I would worry about shooting with them.  There's been a lot of moose taken with .270s and 130 grain cup & core bullets.  These will do the job and provide the speed out to 300.


----------

